

Web site launch toolkit - suavepenguin
http://whattouse.com/toolkit/web-site-launch-toolkit

======
jfoucher
Personally I'd replace google alerts with <https://mention.net> Much more
powerful IMHO. Disclaimer: I work for mention...

~~~
jmitcheson
Ninja bug report.

I installed it but couldn't log in with my Google account. I clicked "Sign up
with your Google account", completed the Google accounts popup, and then the
Google accounts popup was happy and it went away, but then nothing happened in
the Mention window..

~~~
jfoucher
Thanks for the report. It should display a modal window asking you to confirm
your email address. Were you logged in to several google accounts at that
time? Would you mind trying again and letting me know what the web inspector
console outputs?

thanks!

~~~
jmitcheson
Yeah I am logged into 3 google accounts. I tried again, and there is nothing
in either the console or the network tab after I finish the google login
window. It's like it just isn't communicating with the other window.

------
StavrosK
A favorite of mine (since I wrote it) is this package for quickly (very
quickly) putting up landing pages on AppEngine:

<http://www.github.com/skorokithakis/landing-page>

Basically, add HTML, CSS, JS, and you have a fully-functional landing page
with a signup form.

~~~
suavepenguin
Why haven't you added it as a tool?

~~~
StavrosK
Huh, I didn't notice you could add tools. Added!

------
suyash
Missing from the list: Setup Twitter, Facebook etc for your website. What
about developer checklist, what about how to set up Google Apps for business,
emails, hosting account, domain setup correctly? SEO/SEM in little bit more
detail.

~~~
suavepenguin
<3 this feedback! To address the social account brand registrations I added
the KnowEm tool. I've also added Google Apps.

Are you referring to a specific developer checklist? Do you have one you'd
recommend me to include? Can you please add it as a tool/send me the link?

I'll probably setup a separate SEO/SEM Toolkit altogether because there's a
helluva lot to cover there. Perhaps I'll allow for the ability to include
other toolkits as tools in toolkits?

Thanks for your input here!

------
espinchi
Just curious, do you have any plans to monetize this site?

I thought I'd find referal codes for the links to the linked products, but
it's not the case (not for the few I tried, at least).

~~~
suavepenguin
Currently I am not monetizing the site in any fashion. In the future I may.

------
dan1234
It's a nice list, though I'd use blitz.io rather than loadimpact when it comes
to load testing (mainly due to it's handy API)

------
gurpreet42
Collection of all the tools on single page for website analysis, No need to go
anywhere else.

------
nedwin
I'm getting issues clicking through on links to screaming frog and click dog

~~~
suavepenguin
What kind of issues are you experiencing?

------
emoray13
Is this your website? I'm getting this error - Fatal error: Call to undefined
function node_access_needs_rebuild() in
/home/wtuse/public_html/sites/all/modules/taxonomy_access/taxonomy_access.module
on line 598

~~~
suavepenguin
Yes it is. Looks like a temporary cache issue. Cleared the cache and it's all
back to normal. Thanks for pointing this out!

~~~
suavepenguin
Now it's back, it must be related to the 300+ simultaneous visitors on the
site right now. I believe I know what the fix is, I just don't want to risk
breaking the site right now in order to address it.

~~~
suavepenguin
OK...I risked it, it's fixed. Thanks again for pointing that out!

~~~
KMBredt
You should add something like LoadImpact.com to the list ;-)

~~~
suavepenguin
I literally just did that prior to reading this! Any other addition
suggestions?

